

Where are you from? Do you think it makes (or has made) a difference? - jaypreneur

Where are you from? Do you think it makes (or has made) a difference?
	1 point by jaypreneur 3 minutes ago | discuss | edit | delete
	So, where is everyone from? And do you believe it will make (or has made) a difference in terms of your success?<p>And if you think it's hindering you, have you considered moving (or already moved)?<p>Anyway, I'm from NY. I believe it will only be a help to be here. I think NY has great, smart people and I just went to the NY Tech Meetup two nights ago and I never realized NY had such a large startup community. Hopefully I can slowly become a part of it too (feel free to contact me if you're from the NYC area, jfortes16 at gmail)
======
felipepiresxxx
I'm from Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. And i'm running a music startup called
musicx.fm from down here. Do i think it has an impact, definatly. But i'm very
much into the whole "if you're good enough mentality you don't need shit" ,
even though sometimes it might seems like being in SV would help. But you know
how the saying goes. Nuclear winter or not, on we go.

